

Latter-day Saints claims IP rights to block “Mormon” dating site  - sizzle
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/latter-day-saints-claim-ip-rights-to-block-mormon-dating-site/

======
XL5
Just rename the dating website MorMatch.

Problem solved, and it's a better name.

